# Tecumseh OH140 Housing question



## chargerdon (Sep 10, 2010)

I don't understand how the rocker arm housing comes off. In the manuell it says to remove the retaining screws (3)but lookind at the parts diagram they don't look like they are threaded. It is cofusing. 
I need to remove the head the exhust valve moves but does not close.
Sure need some infomation on this.Thanks Don


----------

